# Cruise ship screensaver?



## pirate jen (Dec 27, 2010)

Does anyone have a cruise ship screensaver? We're going on a Disney cruise this winter and I'm getting antsy!  Thanks-Jen


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Dec 26, 2010)

i can make one for you. do you want anything specific?


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Dec 26, 2010)

i forgot to ask is this for a kindle 3 or dx?


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Dec 26, 2010)

here is your screensaver. I just made it today I hope you enjoy it =)

http://www.colbyjack.com/kindle/screensaver/albums/cruise01.zip


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Wonder in Castaway Cay, February 3, 2001.


----------

